# Ron Sparks: "Kimbo Slice, come and get me!"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

AFL Heavyweight Ron Sparks wants a piece of Kimbo...

“AFL is giving me the opportunity to change the face of the heavyweight division, to show that we are true, professional athletes, not just a bunch of punks pounding away on scrubs.”

“I am ready to face the best in the world, and challenge Elite XC or any other MMA organization to send me their top heavyweight fighter. Kimbo Slice, come and get me!”

Here's the rest...

*RON SPARKS: "KIMBO SLICE, COME AND GET ME!"*

I like his attitude, but I really don't see EliteXC being willing to put Kimbo in with anyone remotely dangerous...not after Saturday. I suspect they'll probaly match him with Murphy next. LOL


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I bet they dont send Kimbo, Ron better becareful they dont send him BigFoot though as thats another story all together.


----------



## stewen12 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kimbo and Sparks would be a decent fight. But Kimbo would pull up and win


----------



## muddy008 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sparks is a freakin beast... I would love to see that fight!!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I bet they dont send Kimbo, Ron better becareful they dont send him BigFoot though as thats another story all together.


Totaly agree, Kimbo would get raped and Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva would ****...

From the windooooooow to the wallll!


----------



## 4u2nv (Apr 11, 2008)

i think Kongo could take either one of them.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

4u2nv said:


> i think Kongo could take either one of them.


Ya think?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

4u2nv said:


> i think Kongo could take either one of them.


Obviously man, obviously lol, maybe even the two of them at the same time (and no, I'm not joking).


----------



## muddy008 (Jun 3, 2008)

The one great thing about the American Fight League is that they are all about innerleague bouts... Their CEO said that he would gladly place his best against other corporation's best... It would be great if all leagues did the same...


----------

